# Hospital Consults



## geigerk (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone out there with experience billing for Hospitalists?  Do you allow them to code consults?


----------



## cld (Feb 23, 2009)

Sure, they can, if they dictate the consult and don't follow them again. We use both the inpatient and outpt consults- if they are already admitted to the floor as an inpatient.Outpatient codes are used if they are seen in the ER and then they are sent home by the ER doctor, or if they are on the floor as an Obs. 
cld


----------



## geigerk (Feb 23, 2009)

So, you are saying if they do not continue to see them throughout the hospital stay, you will allow them to code a consult?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 23, 2009)

Since we don't know you're scenario, maybe these links will help.

http://www.todayshospitalist.com/index.php?b=articles_read&cnt=565

http://todayshospitalist.com/index.php?b=articles_read&cnt=549


----------



## geigerk (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks, these are great resources!!


----------

